# Positive Meinungen zu WAR....



## Iodun (19. September 2008)

Nach diversen Flamethreads nun mal was anderes. Alle jaulen nur rum das War nicht so perfekt wie WoW ist. Woran mag das liegen? Hmmmmm...... mal überlegen. Bäng ....nu weiß ich es wieder.

Warhammer ist gerade neu! (also jahrelanges patchen und ettliche Verbesserungen durch Erweiterungen sowie eine Addonflut die ihresgleichen sucht sind somit noch nicht vorhanden logischerweise)

Nun mal was schönes in WAR was Nicht ausseracht zu lassen ist für PvPLeute. Irgendwie kann man mit RvR mehr erfahrung sammeln in kurzer Zeit als mit questen was eh nur so ein ungeliebtes Nebending ist um sich das ein oder andere Rüstungsteil zu besorgen. Und das haben die auch gut Geregelt weil es die ersten raren Items in öffentlichen Quests zu erringen gibt die man zu bestimmten Tageszeiten mit 50 man erledigen kann und kein Gruppenzwang herscht. Wahrlich ist das Game nichts für itemgeile Leute die versuchen um jede Prügelei nen großen Bogen zu machen. Aber das war in den Ganzen Akündigungen bereits zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen. Ein weiteres Plus haben die Berufe verdient. Für manche mögen die zu anspruchsvoll sein aber man kommt doch ziemlich leicht dahin wo man hin will da die Zutaten einem alle nase lang vor die Füße fallen.Ein weiteres Plus ist das man nicht mehr ewige Flugzeiten hat wie bei einem gewissen anderen Spiel. Grafisch hat das Spiel auch einiges zu bieten, das werden die Leute die nicht nur mit Tunnelblick durch die Gegend laufen sicher bestätigen können. Ausserdem ist die Atmosphäre in dem Game genial. Überall wo man hinkommt hat man das Gefühl es ist Krieg und muss sich nicht erst von farbbedingten epileptischen Anfällen erholen wenn man das Gebiet wechselt. So das war erstmal das was ich zu sagen habe. Ich denke andere von euch werden noch mehr schöne Sachen aufgefallen sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jum (19. September 2008)

Also mir machts auch spass und ich finde auch die Stimmung sehr schön im Game.

Der Release hat in meinen Augen sehr gut geklappt und es kann nur bergauf gehen. Denke mal in 6 Monaten ist es ein Hammer-Game, wenn dann die meisten Kinderkrankheiten ausgemerzt sind. 

Das einzige was ich im Moment am meisten zu bemängeln habe, ist das die Animation von meinem Char beim Bogenschiessen bissl doof ist und ich wohl einen anderen char anfangen werde.


----------



## Refaser (19. September 2008)

Was mir gefällt an War : ALLES  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- Szenarios (machen ne Menge Fun + Ruf und Exp)
- Quest Gebiete sehen meiner Meinung nach sehr schön aus und passen ins War Universum
- Offene Grps
- Charackter Style (meine Zauberin sieht von Lvl zu Lvl mächtiger aus, gefällt mir )
- Quest System
- Open RvR
- Balance versuch der Entwickler (auch wenn mich die Wartezeiten auch stören, es ist ein Versuch die Balance zu halten)
- Public Quests (ma was ganz neues, einfach dazustellen und kloppen)
- Gruppenspiel ist ein MUSS,ohne kommt man nicht weit
- Powerleveler sind erstmal hinten an, weil sie nichts machen können alleine, gemüdlich mit der Masse leveln lohnt sich
- auch was für Casual Gamer
- bisher tolle Mitspieler (schon ganz anderes erlebt)
und und und


----------



## froost @ka ... (19. September 2008)

Ach diese Flamethreads is ja klar hier im forum is ja auch ein Wow - forum!

Von der Beta bis jetzt hat sich einiges getan muss ich sagen und ich kenn viele die positiv überrascht sind deswegen.
Wen interessiert was die Wow oder Aoc oder no rl fanboys erzählen besser wenn sie wegbleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wer ein perfektes Game möchte kann ka selbst mal versuchen ein zu programmieren also HF.


----------



## Brachial (19. September 2008)

bahh hab noch kein MMO ohne Startschwierigkeiten gesehen, das gibt sich alles mit der Zeit. Aber was Mythic da abgeliefert hat war mir das Geld echt wert, ENDLICH wieder richtiges PvP mit riesigen Schlachten und net dieses WoW Weichspüler PvP!

Ok es gibt noch ein paar kleinere Bugs (wie etwas das mein Chatfenster ganze Zeilen verschluckt) und die GM's sind auch net gerade auf Zack (6 Std. bis mal ne Antwort kommt) aber Übersetzungsfehler kann ich verschmerzen (da ich des Englischen mächtig bin) und wenn mein Char mal in einer Animation stecken bleibt stört mich das auch nicht weiter den ich kann ja immer noch weiterkämpfen.

Aber es gibt halt nichts geileres als Kämpfe um Festungen, das kann ich wirklich STUNDENLANG machen. (Hey für die nicht Closed Beta Tester, lasst euch von den mickrigen Dingern im T2 Gebiet net täuschen, die werden ab T3 wirklich RIESIG!)
Und wenn im Open RvR 2 Armeen aufeinanderprallen steigt mein Adrenalinspiegel echt in die Höhe, wohlgemerkt es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis z.b. die alten DAoC Gilden wieder Stammgruppen bilden und dann ihre Gegner regelrecht "überfahren" aber selbst dieser Umstand hat seinen Reiz wenn dann der "Überfahrene" eine Strafexpedition zustammenstellt.

Ohhh eh ich es vergesse, wer früher DAoC gespielt hat (oder immer noch spielt) checkt eure E- Mail's. GOA (oder eher Mythic) verschickt nähmlich Key's mit einem Freischalt Code für alte DAoC Veteranen (damit ihr auf dem Schlachtfeld schnell als Veteran erkannt werdet)für eine Trophäe. Sind aber erst ab dem 29.09.08 nutzbar.


----------



## Refaser (19. September 2008)

froost schrieb:


> Ach diese Flamethreads is ja klar hier im forum is ja auch ein Wow - forum!



Ähh, das soll ja auch kein Flame Thread sein, sonder ein Lob Thread soviel ich verstanden habe.


----------



## KenosDark (19. September 2008)

Also wenn man sich auf eine Sache konzentriert, WAR, dann kanns sehr gut werden, aber wenn man auf zwei Hochzeiten tanzt, WoW, wird es vielleicht gut.


----------



## Iodun (19. September 2008)

Na ich bin mal gespannt wann die ersten das wieder zu nem Flamethread verkommen lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Refaser (19. September 2008)

So ein Thread gibts ja schon aber wundern würds mich net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gihmp (19. September 2008)

Effektiv das positivste an WAR ist das es endlcih released wurde und man damit WOW an den Nagel hängen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Ne Spaß bei Seite für Leute die PvP mögen ist WAR definitiv eine super alternative zum Arena "gepwne" und AV geleeche... 
 Sowohl das Open RvR genauso wie die BG's machen einfach nur Spaß. Nicht zu vergessen die Ehrfahrung die man im PvP bekommt !

-Das öffentliche Q System ist eine super Idee... Klar wird es schnell langweilig ABER es ist ja auch schnell vorbei ! 
 Wer erinnert sich nicht ans Ruf farmen in WoW ? 

-Zu den Quests kann man nicht viel sagen da sie halt wie in jedem MMO gleich sind. 

-Charakter Balancing ist in meinen Augen momentan noch ein wenig kritisch aber so kurz nach dem Release kann bzw. darf
 man das einem Spiel nicht negativ anrechnen.

-Die Grafik hat mich persönlcih zwar nicht vom hocker gehauen aber im vergleich zur Comic Grafik eifnach mal schön anzusehen.


Fazit : Für Leute die den WoW Trott allmählich einfach Satt haben ist WAR sicher keine gute alternative solang die Priorität auf PvP liegt.


----------



## Ceset (19. September 2008)

Ich konnte gestern leider nicht viel spielen, weil ich sehr oft gekickt wurde, und mein Char auf einem Server mit Warteschlange ist.

Aber ich kann auf jeden Fall sagen, dass ich nichts erlebt habe, was ich nicht in WOW auch erlebt hätte, und zwar nicht nur anfangs, sondern auch nach monatelanger und jahrelanger Laufzeit noch. Ich sag nur: Never play on patchday.
Also wer jetzt meckert, hat einfach keine Ahnung.

Ansonsten: Der erste Eindruck gefällt mir sehr gut, vor allem die Grafik, übers Gameplay sag ich nach ein paar Stunden nix, außer das es Spaß gemacht hat.


----------



## david33 (19. September 2008)

schö das viele war positiv entgegen sehn)

ich bin endlcih weg von wow 9

mfgdavid


----------



## Aratorus (19. September 2008)

Ich bin voll auf zufrieden mit dem Gameplay (PVE/RVR) und es läuft ruckelfrei auf meiner Maschine... was will ich mehr   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyLove (19. September 2008)

Ich spiele nun schon einige Tage (hatte VorbestellungsKey) und muss sagen: Das Spiel ist der HAMMER.... PVP-Technisch definitiv der WOW-Killer.... PVE technisch mein Leveln auch! Wenn man was sucht, droppt es nicht der 100ste Mob sondern immer der 1.
Egal in welchem Bereich: Positiver Gesamteindruck!

Ich glaube das PVP ist in WAR Anspruchsvoller als in WOW... es verzeiht weniger Fehler... genau das ist es was ich wollte... WOW-PVP kann jeder...


----------



## Vextec (19. September 2008)

WoW wird erstmal auf Eis gelegt
War kann überzeugen, ein paar bugs, was abe rnicht weiter schlimm ist, wenn man denkt, dass erst Release ist


----------



## Refaser (19. September 2008)

War isn´t Coming, WAR is Here  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jum (19. September 2008)

Gihmp schrieb:


> -Charakter Balancing ist in meinen Augen momentan noch ein wenig kritisch aber so kurz nach dem Release kann bzw. darf
> man das einem Spiel nicht negativ anrechnen.




Das hat ja WOW nach 4 Jahren noch net mal hin bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ice04 (19. September 2008)

Das Flair ist einmalig in Warhammer,

Die Umgebung ist stimmig und rund... PVP sucht seinesgleichen.

Charaktere sind sehr schön geworden.

Quest sind einfach und übersichtlich genauso wie das Interface.

ich habe es schoneinmal in einem anderen Thread geschrieben und tue es hier mit wieder:

10/10 möglichen Punkten

MfG
Ice


----------



## Kabak (19. September 2008)

Refaser schrieb:


> Was mir gefällt an War : ALLES
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




/signed

Meine Hexenkriegerin bekomm von Level zu Level mehr zum anziehen xD
Ne das ist schon sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich finds super was die bis jetzt auf die beine gestellt hat


----------



## Iodun (19. September 2008)

WAR wird in vielen Belangen neue Maßstäbe setzen. Nur haben die meisten Leute erwartet das die Maßstäbe schon In der Beta auf höchstem Lvl sind , was logischerweise nicht geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber Die ewigen Allesinfragesteller werden es noch merken irgendwann.


----------



## Opnoxious (19. September 2008)

Ich spiel jetzt seit Montag Abend und bin Level 11 Chapter 6.
Mir gefällts bisher super. Hab mit 2 Arbeitskollegen angefangen zu spielen und wir sind häufig in der Gruppe unterwegs (alles grünhäutige Pilzarten! WAAAGH!!).
Bin gespannt, wie es noch weitergeht. Bin aber ziemlich sicher, dass es mich weiter fesseln wird. Hatte bisher leider noch nicht so viel Zeit zum spielen wie ich gerne gehabt hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das einzige doofe bisher fand ich nur, dass gestern Abend keine Szenarien funktioniert haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffentlich ändert sich das heute wieder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Halwin (19. September 2008)

Also ich bin rundum zufrieden. Irgendwie passt alles und macht saumäßig Spass.

Das ganze positive Spielgefühl lässt mich auch über die Grafik hinwegsehen, die... sagen wir mal... noch Potential hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin gefesselt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dröms (19. September 2008)

jo angstfrei aus Carroburg oder ???
ich hab dir gestern bei der public quest den arsch hochgeheilt.
ansonsten stimm ich voll zu.
WAR hat alles das was ich bei WoW vermisst habe.


----------



## Iodun (19. September 2008)

Dröms schrieb:


> jo angstfrei aus Carroburg oder ???
> ich hab dir gestern bei der public quest den arsch hochgeheilt.
> ansonsten stimm ich voll zu.
> WAR hat alles das was ich bei WoW vermisst habe.



Das war heute Morgen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sogar sehr heute Morgen^^


----------



## Sorzzara (19. September 2008)

Ach ignoriert einfach die dummen Flamethreads. Wenn ich schon manche Sachen lese (Buhuu, ich kann das Spiel nicht installieren Scheiss WAR) Oder "Die Animationen sind so ruckelig, scheiss WAR...dann liegt das in 90% der Fälle an Leuten mit schlechten Rechnern, oder Leuten die sogar zu dumm sind, eine selbsterklärende Installation gebacken zu kriegen.

Das Feedback auf dem Server ist grossartig, es sind massig Spieler unterwegs, die angekündigten Inhalte sind allesamt drin, die Community so wies aussieht vernünftig und bis jetzt habe ich ausser ein paar Übersetzungsfehlern nur 2 wirkliche Mankos entdekt...und davon ist das eine, dass mir die Greenskin Sprachausgabe auf Deutsch nicht gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (/language 1 ftw)

WAR ist wirklich super geworden, und hat definitiv eine grosse Zukunft vor sich. Wir werden viele Leute verlieren, zb, einen grossteil der "IchschützekeinehealerweilichbinDD - Mortal Strike Chosen oder die "IchwarSchurkealsobinichjetztneImbaallesverkloppendeHexenkriegerin" - Spieler. Und wenn diese Lachnummern mal weg sind, wirds richtig schön auf den Servern =)


----------



## Imbra (19. September 2008)

Moin moin 

Schöner tread und eigentlich schon alles gesagt 

Mir macht das Game auch einfach nur spass und ich denke mal heute nach feierabend gehts rund und dann kann man mich Sonntag Abends vom Stuhl schneiden weil ich mit ihm verwachsen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was sehr nice ist das man schon sehr früh sieht das man lvl mässig zwar als OneManShow unterwegs sein kann aber sobald es zu PQ´s und Szenarien sowie Open RvR kommt man einfach an einem schlagfähiges Trüppchen nicht vorbei. 

Auch die ganzen Power levler schauen schon PQ mässig in die Röhre weil diese keine Leute finden für die PQ´s im höheren Bereich und somit ist es man cool für die die in der Woche nur Abends Zeit haben das mit der Masse schwimmen einfach schöner ist da ma alles ausgibig ausnutzen und geniessen kann.

Ich habs mit dem lvln nicht so eilig 40 wird man noch früh genug und da will ich mit dem Mittelfeld ankommen den dann gehts rund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FL_weazz (19. September 2008)

Ah, sehr gut, so einen Thread hab ich gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich muss auch zugeben dass mich WAR recht begeistert hat... nach 3 Jahren WoW war ich auf der Suche nach Alternativen. AoC hab ich nach 2 Wochen wieder ins Regal gestellt... aber WAR hat mich echt gepackt von der ersten Sekunde an!

- Klasse Stimmung im Anfangsgebiet bei den Zwergen. Wenn "Helga" feuert und alle Zwerge jubeln und schreien "HEELGAAAA!!!!", da bekam ich das erste Mal ne Gänsehaut, so gut hat mir das gefallen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- Dann ist mir das klasse Gegnerdesign aufgefallen. Goblins und Orks mit verschiedenen Schilden und Waffen. Gefällt mir sehr gut und hat Style!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- Zweckmäßige aber trotzdem stimmige Grafik. Gefällt mir ebenfalls vom Stil her sehr gut

- Charakterdesign. JEDE Klasse und Rasse sieht einfach nur toll aus. Es gibt meiner Meinung nach keine Rasse im Spiel die nicht toll designt ist!

- Charakterentwicklung. Finde das total Klasse mit den Karrieren, das gibt viel Freiraum zum ausprobieren!

- Das Questdesign. Schlicht und einfach, es macht einfach ne Menge Spaß wenn man sich mal auf die Quest richtig konzentrieren kann und nicht ewig lange nach dem richtigen Ort suchen muss. Rein ins Questgebiet und sich einfach nur auf die Quest selbst konzentrieren, herrlich!

- Interface: Perfekt. Lässt sich schön Einstellen und bietet viele nette Funktionen 

- Public Quests: Der Oberhammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Gestern mit meinem Level 4 Runenpriester aus dem Startgebiet rausgekommen und "BUMM" war ich in meiner ersten öffentlichen Quest. Das hat mich so gefesselt dass ich erst um 01:30 ins Bett gekommen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- Wälzer des Wissens... da kann man Stunden nur mit Lesen verbringen! Saukrasses Feature 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit: WAR ist für mich die lang ersehnte Alternative zu WoW! Ich hab so richtig Spaß in der Welt und am Spiel und freu mich tierisch auf heute Abend wenn ich weiter zocken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die paar Bugs die das Spiel noch hat gehören bestimmt bald der Vergangenheit an. Das Spiel macht für mich jetzt schon einen sehr runden Eindruck, ganz anders als bei AoC....

euer begeisterter
Grerr, RP Server Huss


----------



## hartek (19. September 2008)

Ich hab imo NIX aber ach GAR NIX zu meckern. Hippel hier jeden Tag auf Arbeit herum, dass ich endlich heim kann und stuerz mich dann sofort ins Abenteuer. Staendig gibt es Neues zu entdecken, die Welt ist stimmig, das PvP ist genial und macht unglaublich Spass. Gott sei Dank hab ich nen LOTRO Life Time Account (brauch mich also nicht entscheiden), denn ich werd wohl lange Zeit fuer nix anderes Augen/Zeit haben, als fuer WAR!!


----------



## Iodun (19. September 2008)

Leute ich bin dankbar für die engagierte Beteiligung. Ich hoffe jemand von Goa bekommt das mal zu lesen hier   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stutenandy (19. September 2008)

Mir gefällt als WoW Spieler WAR auch sehr gut. War ich doch am Anfang noch etwas skeptisch wird es von Lvl zu Lvl immer besser mit dem Spielspass.
Habe derzeit einen Lvl 11 Schwarzork, der ordenlich Dampf macht. Wollte eigentlich erstmal nur die Pre-Order Spielzeit ausnutzen um zu sehen ob es
was für mich ist, heute hab ich mir dann doch bei Gamestop die Vollversion geholt.

Positiv:

- Wirklich schön gestaltete Gebiete.
- Viel schwarzer Humor. Zb. gleich im Startgebiet der Grünhäute, wo der gefangene Zwerg an die Wölfe verfüttert wird... "Du da komm mit, es ist Essenszeit" ... genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Gutes RvR System.
- Cool gestaltete Klassendesign gleich zu Anfang. Selbst so ein Lvl 5 Schwarzork mit fettem Schild und Schultern mach schon ordentlich was her.
- Die freie und fast perfekte Möglichkeit sein gesamtes Interface selber zu gestalten, was in WoW nur mit Addons möglich war.
- Selbst auf normalen Servern kommt man eigentlich um PvP nie herum, weil immer irgendwo was los ist. Später sind dann sowieso wie es aussieht 50 - 60 % PvP Gebiete.
- Die Belohnungen durch PvP reizen einen geradewegs dazu immer wieder mal ein paar Schtompn zu versohlen.

Negativ:


Fällt mir inmoment nix ein.

Was ich mir noch wünsche.

- Den Logitech Mausbutton Bug endlich beseitigen, so das ich auch mehrere Mausknöpfe gleichzeitig benutzen kann....(sollte eigentlich kleinigkeit sein)
- Die Aktionsleisten auch in ihrer Anzahl der Slots bestimmen können.

Werde WoW auch bis Lichking erstmal an den Nagel hängen, wenn nicht sogar länger, wenn es mich dann immer noch pakt.


----------



## LGhost (19. September 2008)

Warhammer Online ist einfach nur Geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

spiele jezt seid Headstart und mich hat so zimlich alles überzeugt. das RvR, Opne Q, BG´s, ja sogar die Grafik hat mich überzeugt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber das beste ist das es in dem Game wirklich auf Skill drauf ankommt und nicht auf die beste rüstung.


allerdings stört mich der Chat da er noch zimlich unübersichtlich ist, aber was soll ich sagen das wird noch alles zurechtgepatcht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für Sigmar!


----------



## Topperharly (19. September 2008)

Warhammer ist nicht WoW, und das ist gut so! Warhammer macht mir spaß, richtig spaß die grafik, die leute, alles dort ist anders als in wow. Wenn man im wow jemand im startgebiet einläd kommt gleich, oder öfters :"Ey jo, rofl, du noob, kantes nihct alein lövöln??? rofl noooob!!!!!11111" ICh weiß nicht aber als ich damals mit wow angefangen hab hatte nich nach 3 min. schon den ersten "boah geh kac***" als mich irgend so ein komsicher kerl angemault hat warum ich seine mobs wegtappe" kommt es nur mir so vor, oder sind die leute in warhammer "erwachsener"? gut warhammer ist z. z. noch nicht perfekt, was aber klar ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AngelusMortifer (19. September 2008)

ich bin auch hellaufbegeistert von war bisher, auch wenn mal der ein oder andere schnitzer drin ist aber sonst ist das spiel eins a. nur leider kann ich nicht zustimmen das es is als ob überall krieg is, bisher sieht alles noch ziemlich starr aus in dem ersten tier2 geboiet der dunkelelfen, da kommt kein gefühl des krieges auf. aber die server füllen sich ja, daher wird sich vieles noch ändern. sonst alles top außer das man mehr stempel braucht für einige klassen damit se mehr heilen und net denken sie sind roxxor leute, zu diversen anderen jüngern hinschau, naja vllt kommt das noch und bevor wer meckert ich bin ein stolzer jünger und heile nicht nur mich. die openws sind echt nett gemacht und machen spass.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (19. September 2008)

Topperharly schrieb:


> kommt es nur mir so vor, oder sind die leute in warhammer "erwachsener"?



Das stimmt, hab auch schon gemerkt das die Leute um einiges freundlicher sind als im großen Konkurenten.

Also ich bin von WAR begeistert! Ich verbringe zur Zeit jede freie Minute im Spiel, man will eigentlich gar nicht mehr aufhören...(zum Glück hab ich ab Montag Urlaub xD )


----------



## Nofel (19. September 2008)

OK von mir erst mal die Totale Kritik.

- Die CE Verpackung ist viel zu groß und zu schwer!!! Die hat fast A3 Größe und ist richtig massiv. Was will man mit so einem Riesen Klotz 
- Welche Klasse soll man Spielen? Man kann sich einfach nicht entscheiden alles irgendwie SEHR interessant.
- Man kommt nicht zum Questen, immer muss man irgendwas im PVP machen ständig geht was auf etc.

so

- Dann natürlich die PQ die sind einfach genial. 
- Das Aussehen der Chars, das einfärben der Style der Rüstungen keine Klasse sieht wie die andere aus, noch nicht mal Ähnlich 
- Die Leute im Spiel. Es wird mehr zusammen gemacht. Auch durch das offene Gruppenspiel.
- Die Belagerungswaffen. Ich war gestern eine Stunde in einer Drine und hab gewartet bis endlich mal ein Ordnungsspieler kam. Das war ein Spaß, der weis noch immer nicht was ihn erwischt hat.
- Das die Taschen alle 10 Level mehr werden.
- Das Reiten günstig ist
- Jünger des Kain ist zwar nicht so gut wie mein Bärenschamane was heilen angeht aber er geht schon ganz schön ab.
- das mit dem passiven Ziel ist auch geil. Das erst mal das ich so ne Lösung sehe und jetzt wo ich mit umgehen kann finde ich sie sehr gut.


----------



## Sienna (19. September 2008)

bin gespannt komme ja erst heute abend zum spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GrafvonRotz (19. September 2008)

Was soll ich sagen? Am besten wir fangen mit dem Negativen an:

- Der Allgemeinchat ist ein wenig kompliziert
- Und die Leute sind generell etwas chatfaul, hoffe das sich das noch ändert

Das wars - ich bin fertig. Dieses Spiel packt mich zur Zeit wie kaum ein anderes. Ich hab gestern zusammen mit ner Hexenkriegerin RvR im T1 gemacht und es war einfach nur witzig. Eine großé Ordnungstruppe war auch unterwegs und hat uns umgeboxt. Aber dank Mythic kann man ja in WAR nicht ganken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwann sind wir dann mehr geworden - waren ne nette kleine 5er Gruppe und haben das komplette RvR-Gebiet Stuntnfrei gemacht.

Die Tore von Egrand sind auch einfach witzig. Schön verschachtelt, verwinkelt und blitzschnell Feindkontakt. Wenn die Szenarien alle so sind bin ich super happy.

Gestern war aber auch ein schwarzer Tag: In Tier 2 hat die Ordnung um 12 Uhr nachts die Oberhand gewonnen. Tier 1 und 2 des Orkgebiets befinden sich nun in Zwergenhand. Beide Festungen sind bereits von Ordnungsgilden besetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber heute schlägt die Zerstörung von Erengrad zurück!


----------



## Dajori (19. September 2008)

Das Spiel macht mir Spaß. 
TANKEN im PvP ist einfach nur <333. ( Wenn man einen Heiler am Hintern hat...)
Die Atmosphäre ist fast greifbar. Du merkst das Krieg herrscht.
Die Chars werden von Stufe zu Stufe merkbar stärker, auch ohne Equip.
Questen ist sehr angenehm da die Respawnrate sehr hoch ist.
PQs sind mal ganz was neues.

naja....kurz gefasst: WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!


Blöd ist halt nur die absolute Übermacht der Zerstörung...und teilweise auch deren Verhalten. Nachdem ich einen Chosen im RvR 3 mal nacheinander den Schädel eingehauen hab meinter er dann permanent /lol spammen zu müssen. Da merkt man schon wo der Großteil der Spielerschaft herkommt.


MFG Nadyawin / Huss


----------



## SirDamatadore (19. September 2008)

Ich spiele WAR seit Montag und bin zufrieden mit dem Game. Wenn die noch das Ordnung/Zerstörung Gleichgewicht hin bekommen, dann wäre das perfekt.
Nachdem ich auch meinen CPU auf AMD X2 5200+ aufgerüsstet habe, funktioniert es auch mit der Grafik.


----------



## jms08 (19. September 2008)

also mir gefällt war. alle klassen haben was für sich. bin begeistert. 

sehr gut finde ich, das wenn mann sich für den BG (oder wie es in war heist) anmeldet wird man hin teleportiert und ist der BG fertig kommt man da raus wo man vorher stand und kann weiter questen.

mal sehen wie das sich so weiter entwickelt.

achja eine sache ist da:
ich bin heiler und  habe das problem das nur die leute in meiner gruppe angezeigt werden und die andern nicht. höchstens ich aktiviere alle gruppen, aber dann sehe ich vor lauter balken nix mehr. vllt. kommt ja da noch sowas wie GRID.


----------



## Sorzzara (19. September 2008)

Topperharly schrieb:


> kommt es nur mir so vor, oder sind die leute in warhammer "erwachsener"?



Liegt wohl daran, dass viele die in WAR anfangen, von den Erfahrungen aus WoW abgeschreckt sind, und jetzt versuchen es besser zu machen. Auf Helmgart zb. hat sich ein "loool, bleibt doch stehn und lasst sie gewinnen, wir verlieren eh" Flamer bereits Serverweit einen Namen gemacht...in WoW ist sowas jedem scheissegal, weils eh jeder 2te Macht.

Man könnte sagen, die Community hat gelernt.


----------



## Finrodd (19. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Liegt wohl daran, dass viele die in WAR anfangen, von den Erfahrungen aus WoW abgeschreckt sind, und jetzt versuchen es besser zu machen. Auf Helmgart zb. hat sich ein "loool, bleibt doch stehn und lasst sie gewinnen, wir verlieren eh" Flamer bereits Serverweit einen Namen gemacht...in WoW ist sowas jedem scheissegal, weils eh jeder 2te Macht.
> 
> Man könnte sagen, die Community hat gelernt.



Jepp das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. 

und zu dem Spiel selber: geht es euch auch so, dass man sich wie ein kleines Kind im Süßwarengeschäft vorkommt angesichts der vielen Klassen und dem RvR-System?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siccaria (19. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Liegt wohl daran, dass viele die in WAR anfangen, von den Erfahrungen aus WoW abgeschreckt sind, und jetzt versuchen es besser zu machen. Auf Helmgart zb. hat sich ein "loool, bleibt doch stehn und lasst sie gewinnen, wir verlieren eh" Flamer bereits Serverweit einen Namen gemacht...in WoW ist sowas jedem scheissegal, weils eh jeder 2te Macht.
> 
> Man könnte sagen, die Community hat gelernt.


Natürlich wäre es ein schöner Gedanke wenn die Community gelernt hätte...
Vielleicht ist der Unterschied aber auch einfach folgender: Wer sich im Schlachtfeld dumm benimmt - trifft früher oder später die Leute wieder mit denen er sichs vergeigt hat, und dann nimmt man den eben nicht mit in die Instanz, verkauft ihm keine Verzauberung, nimmt ihn nicht in den Raid mit etc. WoW ist durch das Realmpool System in der Hinsicht wesentlich anonymer, die Chance das man mit den Leuten denen man auf dem Schlachtfeld dumm gekommen ist irgendwann später nochmal etwas zusammen unternehmen musst lag da wesentlich geringer. Bevor das in WoW eingeführt wurde und Schlachten noch serverintern geschlagen wurden war das Niveau noch wesentlich besser. 
Finde es gut das das in WAR nicht so gelöst ist (und hoffe es bleibt auch so).


----------



## sanschi (19. September 2008)

Ich spiele jezt seit 3 tagen und finde es einfach nur super! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alleine im ersten Szenario der Greenskins könnte ich Stunden verbringen mit meinem Schwarzork die Gänge blockiren so dass kein Gegner an mir vorbeikommt und mein kumpel mit seinem schami heilt mich und greift auch an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es sit einfach nur GEIL!
Jetzt fehlt mir nur noh eine schöne RvR Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (19. September 2008)

Das beste am ganzen Game ist, das es sich endlich wieder lohnt mit Kumpels zu spielen. Net mehr Solo farmin' da das schneller geht, sondern fix in einer Gruppe, da sowohl Q, PQ, Sc und OpenRvR richtig gut gehen. Es macht tierisch Spass, man ist die ganze Zeit im TS und es frustet nicht halb soviel wie raiden in einer neuen Instanz. Daher echt gelungen und schön angenehm. Alles weitere zeigt sich noch


----------



## Amarillo (19. September 2008)

Optisch sehr gelungen!


----------



## Lorghi (19. September 2008)

ich habe gestern angefangen & bin begeistert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  die meisten der hier angesprochenen Punkte sind der Grund dieser Begeisterung, also spar ich mir ne Wiederholung jetzt einfach.

Das lustigste ist, etwas das ich in 1 1/2 Jahren WoW (hauptsächlich dank der "liebenswerten" Community) nicht erlebt habe:

Ich hab ein Szenario verloren & trotzdem Spass gehabt! Da waren Leute dabei die haben geschrieben: "Beim nächsten Mal klappts besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

".

Hätte nicht gedacht das ich das nochmal erleben darf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Schöner Thread übrigens. Von dem ganzen Geflame hier im Forum könnte man Depressionen bekommen.....wenn da nicht maßloser Zorn über soviel Dummheit als Schutzschild fungieren würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da freut es mich immer, auch mal positive Stimmen zu hören bzw. zu lesen.


----------



## sanschi (19. September 2008)

ach was auch cool war und wo man mal wieder sieht, dass die Community cool ist war wir haben im greenskin anfangsgebiet diepq gemacht mit dem riesen ich dneke ma die kennen viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jedenfalls dann als die zwerge immer aus der festung kaen haben sich 6 schwarzorks (darunter ich) in eriner reihe aufgestellt un dahinter die treiba und die schamis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wir waren zwar eig viel zuviele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber es at spaß geamcht


----------



## Shadøw !! (19. September 2008)

Ich bin total zufrieden mit WAR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe noch nie so viel spass gehabt an einem RPG !

Tschüss WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In der Char auswahl müsst ihr euren Char mal ganz oft drehen ... schaut selbst was passiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taxofit (19. September 2008)

Ich bin seit der open Beta dabei und spiele die Preorder schon seit Montag.

Meine Meinung kurz und knapp.......W.A.R. rockt!!!! aber sowas von.


----------



## Sasamur (19. September 2008)

Bezüglich der Grafik.
Hab gestern mit einem GM gesprochen, der meinte das in nächster Zeit ein großer Graficpatch kommen wird.
Hoffe diese Aussage des GM ist wahr.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Waaargh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chemistry (19. September 2008)

Was soll man groß sagen.
Das Spiel hat zwar Fehler das ist klar, aber es ist einfach genial.
Spiele seit der OpenBeta und bin einfach total begeistert und freue mich jedesmal einloggen zu dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die ganze Mischung ist super gelungen.
Hier mal eine PQ, dazwischen ein bisschen Szenario spielen, einfach super.
Selbst wenn man in einen Szenario verloren hat will man weiterspielen, super umgesetzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderhoof (19. September 2008)

Positiv:

-Grafik und Performance sind viel besser als erwartet/befürchtet.
-Interface & Wälzer des Wissens & Map sind einfach gut.
-Szenarios machen Spaß wobei man sehen muss ob das auf Dauer so bleibt.. (Die ersten 2 Wochen hatte ich damals auch Spaß an Arathi/WS)
-Viele spannende Karrieren
-ÖQ's
-RvR


----------



## Iodun (19. September 2008)

yeeeaaaaahhhhh Grafikpatch!!!! Große Erwartung macht sich breit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (19. September 2008)

Iodun schrieb:


> yeeeaaaaahhhhh Grafikpatch!!!! Große Erwartung macht sich breit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Genau dann erwarte ich noch mehr Threads "Im RvR ruckelts"....wird ne tolle Zeit!


----------



## Thialk (19. September 2008)

Was mir am Meisten gefallen hat ist, dass man nicht ewig nach Quests suchen muss, dass die Quests so angelegt sind, dass man nicht nur xx Mobs Killen muss, und dass es einfach ein super PvP hat, außerdem hab ichs in den letzten 3 Jahren noch nie erlebt, dass so wenige Mobs verbuggt waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chemistry (19. September 2008)

Achja, die Performance find ich auch recht gelungen.
Besser als erwartet.

Mein System:

Amd Ahtlon 3200+
1gig Ram
Ati x1950GT

Und es läuft erstaunlich gut, ich hätte nicht gedacht das ich es mit diesem System spielen könnte.
Werde trotzdem demnächst aufstocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ersoichso (19. September 2008)

LGhost schrieb:


> aber das beste ist das es in dem Game wirklich auf Skill drauf ankommt und nicht auf die beste rüstung.


 sagte der sigmar priester?

>:


----------



## Lescar (19. September 2008)

Nachdem jetzt soviel technisches und inhaltliches beschrieben wurde, will ich noch den Punkt der Community ausbauen:

Ich finde, dass die Masse der "neuen" MMORPG-Generation Zeit hatte, sich in WoW die Hörner abzustumpfen und festzustellen,
wie man sich in diesem Genre verhält und wie es funktioniert. Dadurch ist viel Proletariat auf der Strecke geblieben. Jetzt, wo
WAR einige Zeit später released ist, stelle ich fest, dass die ganzen Klugscheisser und nervigen Typen, die permanent auf
dicke Hose machen, endlich zur Ruhe gekommen sind und das neue MMORPG "professioneller" angehen. Das ist eine Community-Entwicklung,
wie es sie kein zweites Mal gibt und geben kann, da nur dieses Genre auf Grund seiner Beschaffenheit so etwas fertig bringen kann.

Vor WAR gab es nur DAoC und EQ / EQ2 *edit: jaja, auch UO, L2, SR, NC/NC2 etc.pp. aber das waren hier ja eher Randerscheinungen bzw. kann man da schon von Altersschwäche reden*im westlichen Raum und auf Grund der Spielerzahlen und Community-Größe konnte man dort nur
geringfügige Großspurigkeit feststellen. Mit dem Release von WoW war dann der "Pöbel" eingebürgert worden, etablierte sich und tat was er
am besten kann: pöbeln eben. Und jetzt...? Ich finde, die Masse der Spieler geht verantwortungsvoller mit der Anonymität um.

Ich denke, WAR hat nicht nur in technischer und spielspaßiger Sicht neue Maßstäbe gesetzt, sondern ist auch zu einem Meilenstein, der
Community-Reife geworden. Wenn das nicht beachtlich ist... =)


----------



## haro3777 (19. September 2008)

Iodun schrieb:


> Nach diversen Flamethreads nun mal was anderes. Alle jaulen nur rum das War nicht so perfekt wie WoW ist. Woran mag das liegen? Hmmmmm...... mal überlegen. Bäng ....nu weiß ich es wieder.
> 
> Warhammer ist gerade neu! (also jahrelanges patchen und ettliche Verbesserungen durch Erweiterungen sowie eine Addonflut die ihresgleichen sucht sind somit noch nicht vorhanden logischerweise)
> 
> ...



ja du bist anders. du bist toll. und was ich von dir lese ist auch kein flame. ganz großes kino. habe auch gestern/vorgestern deinen kommentar in einem wow forum gelesen. da hast du ja groß getönt, dass du rechtzeitig den absprung geschafft hast. 

erst jahrelang wow spielen und dann das spiel lächerlich machen. du bist einfach nur lächerlich. dein foto sagt alles aus. 

zum thema:
ich finde das spiel auch sehr gut. ambiente gefällt mir recht gut. ich schätze mal in 3-4 wochen werden auch die meisten bugs beseitigt sein. das spiel wird garantiert seinen weg machen. ich werde es "gleichzeitig" neben wow spielen. mir gefallen beide spiele super. 

ach ja, franz beckenbauer würde mit seiner damaligen spielweise "heute" nur unterer durchschnitt sein und trotzdem ist er der kaiser und unantastbar. :-)


----------



## kentooster (19. September 2008)

Bin begeistert, schon lange kein Spiel mit so einer guten Atmosphäre gespielt.
Und die Grünhäute sind einfach zum Kaputtlachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So fertiggestellt ist seit Ewigkeiten kein Spiel mehr rausgekommen.

Grz, ihr habt alles richtig gemacht.

so Waaagh on


----------



## Iodun (20. September 2008)

haro3777 schrieb:


> ja du bist anders. du bist toll. und was ich von dir lese ist auch kein flame. ganz großes kino. habe auch gestern/vorgestern deinen kommentar in einem wow forum gelesen. da hast du ja groß getönt, dass du rechtzeitig den absprung geschafft hast.
> 
> erst jahrelang wow spielen und dann das spiel lächerlich machen. du bist einfach nur lächerlich. dein foto sagt alles aus.
> 
> ...




dieser post ging gegen mein opening für diesen thread! keine ahnung was er sie es  genommen hat aber das beleidigen kann er sie es  gut xD

Ps: stell dich mal so um 14 uhr vor nen aldi und mach show mit ner rolex am arm du kannst den funfaktor in dem pic nicht sehen und die verkleidung hat mich 30 euro gekostet inkl. bauch xD


----------



## szell (20. September 2008)

War is genial.
Leider ist auf den open RvR Servern als chaos spieler wenig los mit szenarien,also liebe Ordnungsspieler macht mal hin und joint unsere Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

speziel die Charakter entfaltungs möglichkeiten gefallen mir sehr gut(Moralfertigkeiten Taktiken uswusw).Bei WoW wusste man bei manchen klassen nach 3 secs bei den meisten aber schon nach dem entdecken woran man war und was man zu erwarten hatte bzw wie man darauf reagieren musste(bis auf die vielen armen hexerischen  opfer von schurken-mein Beileid).
Und bis auf einen Schwarzork der während einer öffentlichen quests permanent die npcs beschimpft hatt(was aber auch eher schräg als stressig war) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sind die Leute die ich bis jetzt im Spiel getrofen habe richtig gediegen und kontaktfreudig.

greez


----------



## Juskwe (20. September 2008)

nach ein bissl anlaufschwierigkeiten hat mein Witchhunter nu die lvl 10 Hürde überwunden und seitdem (ok bin erst 11) bringts nur noch sau viel Spass....
großes Lob an Mythic!!!!
weiß nicht wie, aber meine Crash-to-Desktop abstürze kommen jetzt auch schon wesentlich seltener vor (wird komischerweise konstant besser, aber gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
ein bissl buggy hier ein bissly buggy da ist 100% zu verzeihen so kurz nach release... muss nur dran gearbeitet werden, was  ich denke schnell geschehen wird.
Meine wahl doch Ordnung zu zoggen war 1a, zwar scheint im open RvR zur zeit Zerstörung Nase vorn zu haben, aber in den Szenarien gewinnen wir fast immer... und dann macht es einfach Spass dabei gut zu leveln.
ach ja und an die gobby's auf Helmgart: Jetzt bleibt doch endlich ma stehen... es nervt euch dauernd hinterherstrazen zu müssen!


----------



## derseppel (20. September 2008)

zuersteinmal möchte ich sagen, dass WAR ein sehr schönes MMO ist. Es wird imho eine sehr goße Zukunft haben.

Meine Wurzeln liegen wohl bei DAoC, was mmos angeht.
Deswegen möchte ich mich mal zu der theorie der "besseren" Community auslassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Popularität eines MMOs sorgt dafür das sich ein breiteres Sprektrum ansammelt. 
WoW zumn beispiel hat durch die Massen an Spielern auch viele derer die man eigentlich nirgend haben möchte.
In den anfängen von WoW, welche ich aufgrund meines damaligen beta Zuganges miterlebt habe, konnte ich genau diese von euch in WAR gefundene Communitx erleben. Das ganze hat nichts mit erfahrung zutun. 
Als dann diese bösen "kiddys" auftauchten, war klar aus welchem Genre/spiel sie stammen, bzw. welchem Usertyp sie glichen. CS
Jetzt sind es die typischen WoW Spieler verhaltensmuster die Negativ angeführt werden(imho ist in WoW nur ein kleiner Teil so anstrengend, doch dieser kleine Teil schaft es die Masse zu "unterdrücken".)

Es sollte jedoch klar sein, dass WAR bei dem von mir und euch prognostizierten Erfog genau diese Spieler anziehen wird. Auch diese noch sehr angenehmen Chatfetzen werden bald mit wörtern wie Boon, noob, rofl ey lol... etc. gefüllt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe natürlich das gegenteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg


----------



## Sethek (20. September 2008)

War? Positiv.

Das beste feature? Keine extremen fear/stunlocks und autofacing.
Das erste machts wesentlich interaktiver, das zweite unterminiert die Taktik des "Springschwanzlemmings auf speed", weils einfach nichts bringt. Ich hab noch keinen um mich rumhüpfen sehen. Laufen ja, aber hüpfen nein, Ganz neues Spielgefühl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iodun (20. September 2008)

PvPmäßig schlichtweg geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (20. September 2008)

Jep, ich hatte auch damit gerechnet, dass sich viele eher hüpfend durch die Welt bewegen aber das ist ganz und gar nicht so.

Die RvR Kämpfe jedenfalls sind anscheinend so skilllastig, dass die Leute gar keine Zeit mehr haben noch auf die Springen-Taste einzuhämmer.
Kiddyverseucht (damit meine ich Volldeppen) ist es offenbar auch nicht, jedenfalls liest sich der Chat (wenn ich ihn denn lese) recht normal und die Spieler machen auch sonst nen recht guten Eindruck. Scheinbar wollen wirklich viele einen Neuanfang wagen und WAR nicht auch zu einer sozialen Leiche werden lassen wie WoW.

Was bisher natürlich erste Sahne ist, dass die Server schon jetzt sehr stabil laufen. Es laggte heute zwar ein wenig aber Serverabstürze wie beim Start von WoW oder die Zonecrashs in Daoc gabs bisher nicht. Die Pingzeiten sind ebenfalls bestens. Da kann man Mythic/Goa nur nen riesen Lob für geben.

Zu dem Rest kann ich nicht so viel sagen, da ich schon lange in der Beta war und alles bereits kenne und es mich daher nicht mehr so begeistert. Spass macht es aber auf alle Fälle.


----------



## Elfnarzo (20. September 2008)

Das Spiel macht viel Spass. Im Vergleich zur Beta hat sich einiges getan.
Derzeit spiele ich noch viele Klassen an, die meisten haben ihren Reiz. Es steckt sehr viel in dem Spiel drin. Freue mich auf erste Patches, wenn mehr Inhalt implementiert wird!


----------



## Sonnendrache (20. September 2008)

david33 schrieb:


> schö das viele war positiv entgegen sehn)
> 
> ich bin endlcih weg von wow 9
> 
> mfgdavid




naja, da heulen se immer rum das über WAR geflamed wird und flamen selbst über wow,
sicher ist war nicht schlecht, nur für das was angekündigt wurde, hatte ich was anderes erwartet von war,
gut ich habs gezockt, es macht spaß, nur hat für mich das größtepotentzial momentan AOC, und solange
das kein end game content hat bin ich bei wow, das immerhin etwas geschafft hat was kein anderes
MMO so schnell schaffen wird.


gruß


----------



## latosa (20. September 2008)

mir gefällt eigendlich alles außer der chat das bischen blödgemacht aber sonst hab nix zumeckern


----------



## ImoenViA (20. September 2008)

Nachdem es leider in DAoC zum Schluss mehr Buffbots gab als Spieler und die Classic Server leider ziemlich tot waren,
hab ich WoW gespielt. Es hat mich auch gefesselt für 1-2 Jahre. Nur mir hat immer was gefehlt.. Einmal RvR = Immer RvR im Blut.

So habe ich sogut wie jedes Namenhafte Online Rollenspiel ausprobiert von EQ, UO bis AoC und sogar Pirates of the Burning Sea...

hmm nach max nem Monat waren die Games von der Platte. Es fehlte was. Warhammer kam.. und es hat das in mir wieder
erwecken können, was damals nur DAoC geschaft hat und das liebe ich an WAR.

RvR, RvR, RvR und ne geile Atmosphere...


----------



## Gronk (20. September 2008)

Ich verstehe diese ganzen Flamereien von den Fanboys untereinander eh nicht. "WoW ist voll das Kiddyspiel" oder "W.A.R ist voll kacke"

Ich habe WoW nun etwas mehr als 3,5 Jahre gespielt (Seit Release). Eine Menge Spaß da gehabt. Speziell das Raiden und das ich da so ziemlich alles kaput gemacht habe was man mit Schattenblitzen malträtieren konnte hat mich bei der Stange gehalten. Aber zum Ende war einfach die Luft raus. Und PvP fand ich in WoW immer irgendwie aufgesetzt und zu Equiplastig. Also Letzte Woche Warhammer bei Amazon bestellt und dank Pre-Order Key spiele ich nun schon seit Montag. Mein WoW Acc. läuft zum 1. Oktober aus und bis zum 13.11 werde ich Warhammer ausgiebig testen aber der erste Eindruck ist wirklich SUPER  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denke einfach das die meisten Leute sich im Vorfeld nicht so wirklich mit dem Inhalt von Warhammer auseinandergesetzt haben und nun erstmal enttäuscht sind nach den ersten 2-3 Stunden. Es ist nun mal kein WoW 2 und das sollte es auch nie werden. 

Etwas dröge kommt der PvE Part daher, was aber auch eher an den Strunzdoofen NPCs und der schnellen Respawnrate liegt. Das wird aber sicherlich noch gepimpt. Public Quests wiederum sind ´ne Spaßige Neuerung. Aber ich denke eh das PvE nur Mittel zum (Level-)zweck ist.

Wirklich gut finde ich aber (um mal BTT zu kommen) :

-Das Charakterentwicklungssystem (Talentbäume)
-Moral und Taktikfähigkeiten
-PvP (Was aber nicht überraschend sein sollte)
-Sehr schön das man sich von überall während des Questens für ein RvR Szenario anmelden kann und danach direkt an der Stelle wieder landet wo man vorher war. Kann man gut während des Questens etwas Ordnung verdreschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-Das auf der Karte die Questspots markiert sind. Verhindert ödes in der Gegend umherirren.
-Das jeder Löwe den man umhauen soll auch das benötigte Fell hat (Das war bei WoW immer so´ein Hasspunkt *g*)
-Grafik ist zwar nicht ultraperfekt aber schön anzusehen nach über 3,5 Jahren WoW.
-Die Bugs halten sich meiner Meinung nach in einem erträglichen (kleinen) Rahmen wenn man bedenkt das gerade erst Release war.
-Das das UI frei konfigurierbar ist. Aber schon Standart ist sehr zweckmäßig positioniert.
-Das bei der Serverauswahl das Verhältnis der Fraktionen angezeigt wird
-Die Möglichkeiten sich zu individualisieren und seine Rüstung zu färben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Das waren erstmal so die wichtigsten positiven Eindrücke meinerseits. Wie gesagt ich werds noch bis WoTLK testen und dann muss ich ´ne Entscheidung treffen. Tendenz ist aber bisher das ich wohl bei W.A.R bleiben werde.


----------



## G4b0 (20. September 2008)

Also ohne den WAR-Spielern jetzt auf die Füsse treten zu wollen....ich habe mir WAR angesehen und fand es nicht sehr toll.

Die Animationen sind nicht so flüssig, wie in WOW, die Grafik fand ich auch nicht Stand der Dinge (ja, ich weiß WOW ist auch nicht Stand der Dinge, aber hat ja auch schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel). Das Spiel konnte mich einfach nicht fesseln, kam mir ziemlich verloren vor, aber das ist halt Ansichtssache.

Zu den "Ich bin endlich weg vom WOW"-Leuten: Wenn WOW doch so scheiße ist, warum habt ihr es überhaupt gezockt?? Würde mal drüber nachdenken!

Zu den "WOW hat ekelhafte Grafik (alles bunt und comichaft)"-Leuten: Warcraft hatte schon immer diesen Stil und wenn Blizzard den Stil geändert hätte, dann wäre es definitiv ein Stilbruch gewesen, da es einfach nicht zum Warcraft-Universum gepasst hätte. Hatte schon seinen Sinn, warum WOW so aussieht.

Zu den "In WOW gibt es nur Kiddies und Flamer"-Leuten: WOW hat mehrere Millionen Kunden, ist doch klar, dass da auch viele unliebsamen Äusserungen oder Handlungen von sog. Kiddies vorkommen. Sollte WAR die Massen genauso anziehen, dann wird euch das dort auch passieren! 

Und zu guter Letzt was zu den "WAR ist besser als WOW"-Leuten: Ich finde es ziemlich bescheuert WAR und WOW zu vergleichen. Klar sind es beides MMORPGs, aber beide Spiele sind doch unterschiedlich. WOW ist halt mehr PvE und WAR definitiv PvP. Beide Spiele verfolgen einfach andere Ziele und das ist auch ok so. WAR und WOW zu vergleichen ist also, als ob man Äpfel mit Birnen vergleicht. Muss halt jeder für sich entscheiden, was er besser findet.


----------



## Taodon (20. September 2008)

ImoenViA schrieb:


> Nachdem es leider in DAoC zum Schluss mehr Buffbots gab als Spieler und die Classic Server leider ziemlich tot waren,
> hab ich WoW gespielt. Es hat mich auch gefesselt für 1-2 Jahre. Nur mir hat immer was gefehlt.. Einmal RvR = Immer RvR im Blut.
> 
> So habe ich sogut wie jedes Namenhafte Online Rollenspiel ausprobiert von EQ, UO bis AoC und sogar Pirates of the Burning Sea...
> ...




Gut gesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Buffbot Problem dürfte ja hier nicht auftreten weil mir is bisher keine Klasse bekannt die einen so zubuffen kann wie es der Schamane/Druide/Kleriker konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffen wir nur, dass WAR nicht irgendwann ein Addon bekommt wie Trials of Atlantis weil dann krieg ich einen zuviel. Das Problem, das andere MMORPG´s nach DAoC hatten war das PvP. Das gabs so bisher nicht mehr und daher hatte DAoC in diesem Punkt auch bisher immer weit die Nase vorne. Hab das ja nicht umsonst fast 5 Jahre gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit WAR is nun endlich mal ein Spiel draussen was die Chance hat DAoC in puncto RvR abzulösen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerdavia (20. September 2008)

Also ich hatte lange nicht mit PvP (RvR) so einen Spaß wie bei Warhammer.....das Spiel hat eine große Zukunft....zumindest bei mir auf dem PC  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marsdawn (20. September 2008)

Was ich seit DAoC Zeiten nicht mehr erlebt habe: Obwohl ich weder in einer Gruppe oder Gilde bin wurde ich immer wieder geheilt und als ich aus Versehen nen Champion pullte waren sofort ein paar Spieler da, die mir halfen. Ich hoffe, das bleibt so - nicht nur auf Huss.
Die Ruhe im Chat empfinde ich als angenehm. Lieber Stille als sinnfreies Geblubber...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (20. September 2008)

meine Meinung:

Ich spiele auch schon seid Montag und muss auch einiges loswerden.
- Kontoerstellung problemlos
- Spiel instaliert problemlos

Ich finde das mit den öffentlichen Quest sehr gut, denn so kommt man schnell zu besseren Items. Das man BGs in jedem Dorf starten kann, ist auch ein großer Plusspunkt. Ich finde das Spiel gut auch wenn es noch nicht perfekt ist. Aber wie sagt man so schön, gute Dinge sollen weilen....

Das einzigste was Sie für das erste umsetzten sollten, wäre:
- Chat
- Animation der chars
- Preformenz des Spiels

Mfg Virtus


----------



## Nerdavia (20. September 2008)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> meine Meinung:
> 
> Ich spiele auch schon seid Montag und muss auch einiges loswerden.
> - Kontoerstellung problemlos
> ...





Ja der Chat ist verbesserungswürdig.....aber ich denke das macht mythic ziemlich schnell da bin ich mir sicher


----------



## ramsleier (20. September 2008)

Was mir gefällt sind die kleinen Mini-Quests. Teilweise habe ich vom Questannehmen  bis zum Questabschliessen 20 Sekunden, und wenn man dafür auf lvl 4 1000EP bekommt.... nicht schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Über das PvP kann ich nichts sagen, bin erst lvl 6 und kann somit im RvR noch überhaupt nichts erreichen.... bin  dort einfach noch der Spielball von den lvl 10+.

Mir gefällt das Spiel auf alle Fälle, und wenn die Community sich noch mehr vergrössert werde ich auch sicher bleiben.


----------



## Stancer (20. September 2008)

Das jemand WAR nicht gut findet kann man ja auch nachvollziehen. Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Ich finde WoW nicht gut...aber was nicht sein kann ist, dass diese Leute dann meinen Ihre "persönliche Meinung" sei eine allgemeine Aussage und treten ihre Meinung dann überall breit und versuchen wie bekloppt die "Anderen" zu bekehren.

Wenn euch WAR gefällt spielt es.
Wenn euch WoW besser gefällt, dann bleibt halt dabei aber haltet die Klappe.

Euch würde es sich auch nicht gefallen, wenn ich jeden Tag hinter euch herrenne und sage "Hip Hop ist scheisse...." oder was ihr halt sonst für Musik hört.


Mir gefällt WAR sehr gut, was auch an der prima Gilde liegt.


----------



## G4b0 (20. September 2008)

Da muss ich meinem Vorredner recht geben. Jeder soll spielen, was ihm gefällt und niemandem seine Meinung aufzwängen!!

Wie gesagt isses Schwachsinn immer partou darauf zu bestehen eine WAR vs. WOW Diskussion führen zu müssen, weil das führt zu nichts. Der eine findet das besser, der andere das. Sind wie gesagt zwei verschiedene Spiele, da sie ja verschiedene Schwerpunkte haben.


----------



## G4b0 (20. September 2008)

Splitty schrieb:


> Wieso wundert mich nicht das ein WoWler sowas schreibt... Ja WAR ist deffinitiv kein WoW... UND DAS IST AUCH GUT SO!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jetzt habe ich aber mal ne Frage an die WAR Community: Wieso werden WOWler eigentlich immer so runtergemacht. Ist ja so, als wenn ich sagen würde "Du bist dumm/scheiße/kindisch, weil du nen Honda fährst".   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorghi (20. September 2008)

G4b0 schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich aber mal ne Frage an die WAR Community: Wieso werden WOWler eigentlich immer so runtergemacht. Ist ja so, als wenn ich sagen würde "Du bist dumm/scheiße/kindisch, weil du nen Honda fährst".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie man in den Wald hinein ruft, so schallt es heraus. Die WoW Spieler müssen sich nicht wundern wie manch einer hier reagiert, nachdem mindestens seit dem Open Beta Start in jedem verdammten Thread mindestens irgend eine Pfeife "WAR IS SCHEISSE WOW FOREVER IHR NOOBS LOLOLOL" tönt.

Und wenn man dann nachhakt antwortet jene Pfeife entweder garnicht oder ist natürlich seit Start der Beta in WAR dabei. Ebenso natürlich spielt er WoW ebenfalls seit Beta undsoweiter....irgendwann hat man die Schnauze voll, wirklich!


----------



## G4b0 (20. September 2008)

Finde ich ja klasse, dass jetzt alle wegen einem A****loch über einen Kamm geschehrt werden. Das ist auch nicht besser, so ne Reaktion!


----------



## Lorghi (20. September 2008)

Die Rede ist nicht von einem, sondern dutzenden. Klar ist es dumm, alle über einen Kamm zu scheren! Trotzdem ist manch einer wütend & nichts anderes wollte ich damit erklären. Wie kommt es das ich noch nirgends gelesen habe "WAR IS SCHEISSE LOTRO FOREVER!"?


----------



## G4b0 (20. September 2008)

Weil WOW nunmal mehrere millionen Kunden hat, ist doch normal! Ihr vergesst das immer alle.
Da hat man nunmal ein breit gefächerten Kundenkreis. Bei CS ist das auch so.


----------



## Dragonsóul (20. September 2008)

Wie auch viele andere bin ich sehr positiv von WAR überrascht. Ich finde am Anfang wurde es wie so manch anderes Game einfacht gehypt (richtig?). Dann auf dieser Hype Welle mitzuschwimmen ist immer gefärlich, siehe AoC welches ja bald bestimmt auch kostenlos wird so wie Archlord.

WAR ist die erste vernünftige Alternative zu WoW finde ich, die auch das Potenzial hat sich nicht nur ein paar Monate zu halten. Mir macht es einfach nur riesen Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorghal (20. September 2008)

Ich hatte gestern meine erste Burgenbelagerung auf Huss. Haben ca 3 stunden lang die Burg im Ostland verteidigt und es hat einen Heidenspaß gemacht! Dieses Open-PvP hab ich so vermisst, es ist klasse. Und das ist grade mal der 12-22 Content. Ich bin echt zufrieden mit dem Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirDamatadore (20. September 2008)

G4b0 schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich aber mal ne Frage an die WAR Community: Wieso werden WOWler eigentlich immer so runtergemacht. Ist ja so, als wenn ich sagen würde "Du bist dumm/scheiße/kindisch, weil du nen Honda fährst".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Weil wir auch nicht im WoW Forum schreiben, das WoW schlecht ist. Würden wir das tun, gäbe es die gleichen Antworten wie hier.


----------



## Serroo (20. September 2008)

W.A.R. ist cool ich habe es jetzt seit Donnerstag und es ist nicht so verbugt wie es alle meinenmir ist noch kein wirklich schlimmer bug auf gefallen...
Bei WoW sind mehr bugs: z.b. man greift ein mob an und es krieg keinen Schaden und so weiter!


WAR rocks!!!
WoW rocks too!!!


----------



## Corintas (20. September 2008)

ja war gestern auch (HUSS) bei meiner ersten Belagerung dabei...herrlich. Alles was ich bisher an RvR gesehen und gefühlt habe, sowie die stimmige Welt drumherum..herrlich. Leider musste ich eben bei dieser Belagerung feststellen dass mein Rechner dem nicht gewachsen ist...*schnief*


----------



## Thorghal (20. September 2008)

Jau, das muss man auch noch sagen, die Rp-Athosphäre ist auf huss super, man findet fast immer gleichgesinnte und nette Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (20. September 2008)

G4b0 schrieb:


> Weil WOW nunmal mehrere millionen Kunden hat, ist doch normal! Ihr vergesst das immer alle.
> Da hat man nunmal ein breit gefächerten Kundenkreis. Bei CS ist das auch so.



Das Argument kommt immer und es ist einfach falsch. 
Zum Beispiel kann man den Umgangston in HdRO überhaupt nicht im Ansatz mit dem von WoW vergleichen, obwohl auch Hunderttausende HdRO spielen. Dort gibt es so etwas schlicht nicht, ich denke deshalb dass WoW im Gegensatz dazu leider mit der Zeit eine ganz besonders dämliche und unreife Spezies an Spielern angezogen hat, jene die seit Release WoW spielen werden diese Entwicklung gerne bestätigen.


Topic:

Mir gefällt unheimlich:

- Altdorf! Das ist mal eine richtige Hauptstadt, nicht 2 Hütten, 2 Brunnen und fertig. Und gefährlich ists da auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Die Klassenbalance. Richtig gespielt vermag jede Klasse der ihr zugedachten Rolle perfekt nachzukommen, es gibt keine Loserklassen.

- Burgenkämpfe. Einfach geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- Der klassenspezifische Style. Einfach nice wie sich mein Schattenkrieger Level für Level verändert, aber doch immer mehr zum Schattenkrieger wird.

- Die Atmosphäre. Wer das TT gespielt hat, kann soviele kleine Wiedererkennungsmomente erleben...


----------



## shandron (20. September 2008)

Nach den ersten 2 Wochen (Open Beta bis jetzt) bin ich doch enttäuscht vom Spiel.
PVP ist ganz gut gemacht, aber die Nahkämpfer sind doch arg zu stark geraten.
Als Feuermagier mach ich kaum Schaden an z.B. nem Chaosbarbar und wenn der zuschlägt bin ich innerhalb von sekunden down.
Bei den Quests gibt es kaum Auswahl an Items, die Verteilung bei öffentlichen Quests ist teilweise unfair, haufenweise verbuggte Mobs, keine Kommunikation zwischen den Spielern um nur ein paar negative Punkte zu nennen.

Auch hab ich überhaupt keinen Anreiz weiter zu leveln, weil es noch nichts gab was mich umgehauen hat.
Die ersten Stunden bei WoW waren der Hammer, überall was neues zu entdecken und das erste mal in Stormwind reinlaufen hat ein richtig erhabenes Gefühl bei mir hervorgehoben.
Bei WAR ist das so, wie wenn man zum hundersten mal im Lotto gewinnen würde, alles schonmal gesehen.


----------



## shandron (20. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> - Altdorf! Das ist mal eine richtige Hauptstadt, nicht 2 Hütten, 2 Brunnen und fertig. Und gefährlich ists da auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Uh, also das war ein sehr negativer Punkt der mir aufgefallen ist.
Als ich mit dem Gyrokopter da angekommen bin, bin ich nur kurz raus gelaufen und hab erstmal kurz auf die Map geguckt.
Ab da an hatte ich keine Lust da überhaupt irgentwohin zu laufen, da es mir einfach zu groß war und da die Architektur einfach 0815 war.
Sah halt aus wie jede Altstadt bei uns in Dt.

Aber natürlich auf Grund der Story und des Realismus eine "logische" Hauptstadt.


----------



## Vaedryn (20. September 2008)

Ich wünsche mir eine Bombe die alle WOW Server zerstört , Blizzard Pleite geht und ich nie wieder von WOW hören oder lesen muss. Die WOW v sonst was vergleiche gehen mir so dermaßen auf die Nüsse , nichts auf dieser Welt hat mich in meinen Leben bisher mehr gestresst.


Wer WOW mag soll WOW spielen, wer WAR mag soll WAR spielen und wer mit Barbiepuppen spielen will soll mit Barbiepuppen spielen. Es ist doch sowas von Scheiß egal wer was macht, nur die Vergleiche und das daraus Resultierende Arschgelaber ( Genau so wie mein Eröffnungssatz ) sind sowas von Überflüssig.

Aber was rege ich mich auf, in den nächsten 2 Stunden sind eh wieder 20 neue Treads mit WOW v WAR oder Ken hat keinen Schwanz eröffnet worden in denen man zu 99 % das selbe Geblubber ließt.


My 2 Cent

Man möge mir meine Ausdrucksweise verzeihen


----------



## shandron (20. September 2008)

Ähm hallo?

Ein WoW und WAR Vergleich ist überhaupt nicht überflüssig.
Das sind halt momentan die beiden großen MMORPG´s auf dem Markt und sie weisen sehr viele Parallelen aufm, aber auch Unterschiede.

Und es ist nicht WOW = PVE und WAR = PVP.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (20. September 2008)

G4b0 schrieb:


> Weil WOW nunmal mehrere millionen Kunden hat, ist doch normal! Ihr vergesst das immer alle.
> Da hat man nunmal ein breit gefächerten Kundenkreis. Bei CS ist das auch so.



Schonmal daran gedacht, das die vielen Millionen nicht bei dem Start von WoW dabei waren?
So ein Vergleich ist nichts wert.


----------



## G4b0 (21. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Das Argument kommt immer und es ist einfach falsch.



Nein, ist es eben nicht. Viele Kunden heißt auch viele verschiedene Altersklassen (man beachte auch die FSK Freigabe).




AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> Schonmal daran gedacht, das die vielen Millionen nicht bei dem Start von WoW dabei waren?
> So ein Vergleich ist nichts wert.



Es gab auch zum Start von CS, was ich als Beispiel genannt habe am Anfang wenig Leute. Klar hat WOW allein durch Merchandising und Werbung viele Kunden, auch jüngere angelockt, aber gerade deswegen hat WOW auch die höchste Kundenanzahl. Sollte Warhammer genauso beworben werden, oder den gleichen Erfolg haben, dann werdet ihr auch mehr als genug von denen auf den Servern haben.


----------



## Hey-Ray (21. September 2008)

Stimmt die Warhammer Werbung ist wirklich nicht so gut, es gibt ja nur das riesige Tabletop, die Bücher, Warhammer 40.000k und was es sonst noch alles gibt. Einer der sich für Warhammer interessiert wird sicherlich nicht an der PC Umsetzung interresiert sein...


----------



## Chaosfox (21. September 2008)

Ich weiss nicht wie es ist aber ich hab von den videos der Community nur positives gehört und bin echt am überlegen ob ichs mir holen soll.
würd halt gern ne Trial version haben aber das dauert ja noch wenn überhaupt eine kommt


----------



## Trash! (21. September 2008)

Push! Push!! Push!!!

Bis auf nicht Hinsetzten können (normal oder auf Stühle) und Gehen ist es für mich bis jetzt besser als WoW.. hoffe es wird noch gefixt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

=

raaaawrrrr War!


----------



## Geige (21. September 2008)

hab zwar gerade mal ca 5min gespielt aber die grafik gefällt und die klassen sind auch cool =D

auserdme gibt es viele einstellungsmöglichkeiten um den char zu individualisieren!(richtig geschrieben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## KennyKiller (21. September 2008)

Also ich finds auch Super! Über die wenig vorhandenen Bugs kann ich hinwegsehen


----------



## Tazmal (21. September 2008)

wenn ich mir das hier so durchlese frage ich mich ob ich nicht auf dem falschen server bin,

ich habe 2 zerstörungschars auf Bolsegard und 1 Runenpriester auf Eremgad oder wie der heist.

Irgnedwie habe ich das gefühl das dort das miteinander kein stück vorhanden ist, lieber klopfen sich 20 leute solo um ne pq statt mal ne gruppe zu machen, gibt mehr ep und einfluss.

Im Bg läuft es meist gut auf ordnungsseite, auf zerstörung eher mies.  die zonen sind auch gut voll, nur meine Probleme habe ich mit dem klassen.

Der Runenpriester ist seltsam zu spielen, der Sigmarpriester macht irgendwie keinen schaden, ich hab letzt an einem stufe 7 mob so lange rumgemacht bis ich selbst fast gestorben bin.

Liegt wohl an mir, kann wohl sowas nicht spielen.

Was ich an WAR in die Mangel nehme ist ganz klar der Chat, er wird nicht benutzt, weder im szenario noch in der lvl welt. Gildengesuche gibt es keine, gildenmeldungen ebenfalls nicht.

Schade das es schon jetzt so losgeht in WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herr11 (21. September 2008)

Auf Middenland ist es nicht so extrem, wie du es beschrieben hast.
OK, viele spielen erst 2 Tage, das weiß man Vielleicht noch nicht genau, wie alles geht,
gerade da man nicht durch /sagen oder /gruppe in diesen Zielchat schreiben kann.
Dafür gibt es ja dieses eine, wo alle aufgelistet sind, das ist vielleicht das Problem.

Mfg


----------



## drweb (21. September 2008)

Kommt nach Huss ist RP man muss aber nicht zwinkend hardcore -Rp machen. nette tolerante leute auf ordnungsseite und sehr kommunikativ kann ich nur weiter empfehlen genauso wie das game ansich in sachen pvp echt spitze


----------



## abszu (21. September 2008)

DavidF schrieb:


> Wie man in den Wald hinein ruft, so schallt es heraus. Die WoW Spieler müssen sich nicht wundern wie manch einer hier reagiert, nachdem mindestens seit dem Open Beta Start in jedem verdammten Thread mindestens irgend eine Pfeife "WAR IS SCHEISSE WOW FOREVER IHR NOOBS LOLOLOL" tönt.
> 
> Und wenn man dann nachhakt antwortet jene Pfeife entweder garnicht oder ist natürlich seit Start der Beta in WAR dabei. Ebenso natürlich spielt er WoW ebenfalls seit Beta undsoweiter....irgendwann hat man die Schnauze voll, wirklich!



Lüg dir doch nicht selber in die Tasche. Schau doch einfach auf die erste Seite dieses Threads, schau dir die ersten paar Seiten JEDES Threads hier an, der in eine Diskussion WAR vs. WoW ausgeufert ist. Jedesmal fangen paar WAR-Fans an, WoW zu dissen, dann kommt nen WoW-Fan und hält dagegen, und dann gehts los. Und hinterher beschweren sich die armen kleinen "Waagh"-Kreischer, daß man es wagt, sie in ihrer Electronic Arts - Verehrung zu stören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elathar (23. September 2008)

Ich habe schon sämtliche MMOGS gespielt(ja auch WOW seit release 2005)und dennoch muss ich sagen,das WAR den besten start hingelegt hatt.Keine erheblichen ingame Bugs und die Skills funktionieren auch soweit zu beginn.

Ich mag WAR und werde es weiterhinn aktiv spielen.


(Elathar/Elatharius  lvl 9 Auserkorener des Chaos ! Erengrad



/shout 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (23. September 2008)

Ok.


----------



## Thyariol (23. September 2008)

Vergleicht man es mit anderen Starts in der jüngeren MMORPG-Geschichte, ist das wirklich einer der besten Starts die ich kenne. Und das Spiel ist einfach soweit fertig, das merkt man an allen Ecken und Enden. Da gibts keine riesigen Lücken und Balancing-Probleme. Kann mich dem Lob voll anschließen.


----------



## blaQmind (23. September 2008)

ähm freut mich für dich -.-


----------



## DeeeRoy (23. September 2008)

blaQmind schrieb:


> ähm freut mich für dich -.-



Warum?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elfnarzo (23. September 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> Der Runenpriester ist seltsam zu spielen, der Sigmarpriester macht irgendwie keinen schaden, ich hab letzt an einem stufe 7 mob so lange rumgemacht bis ich selbst fast gestorben bin.



Sigmarpriester ist gegen einzelne Mobs, auch Eliteviecher, extrem stark, im Normalfall geht er mit maximaler Gesundheit aus einem Kampf heraus. Also völlig schleierhaft, wieso du da Probleme hast


----------



## hendlbrust (23. September 2008)

Ich muss gestehen..bis zum Release habe ich mich nur am Rande mit Warhammer beschäftigt- deshalb habe ich mir das Game ohne jegliche Erwartungen (anders als bei AoC, Hellgate oder hdro) gekauft.....und bin äußerst positiv überrascht worden.
PvP funktioniert tadellos, keinerlei Abstürze oder Bugs die ein Weiterkommen im Spiel verhindern- gute Ideen und etablierte Komfortfunktionen die andre Spieleschmieden erfunden hatten sind Gottseidank mit drinnen (warum auch nicht, wenns auch woanders schon gut funktioniert hat).

Das einzige was mich stört- es dürfte keinen überregionalen Chat geben- oder ich hab in einfach noch ned gefunden (Tatsache ist---das Chatfenster is bei mir fast tot..auch wenn ich was schreibe..null Antwort).
Ich vermisse bei einem solche Spiel wo das Gruppenspiel äusserst wichtig ist eine Funktion INGAME (genau wie in Everquest2) wo sich Gilden eintragen können die noch Member brauchen mit Zielen und kurzer Vorstellung...wer Everquest2 gespielt hat, weiß was ich meine (übrigens halte ich das für eine Funktion die inzwischen in Jedem Onlinegame - Standart sein sollte, weils einfach praktisch is).

Also kurzum..mir gefällt das Game so sehr..das ich auch inzwischen die Raids in WoW völlig vernachlässige und das will was heissen. Jetzt brauch ich nurmehr eine nette Gilde finden und ich bin restlos glücklich.


----------



## DocFloppy (23. September 2008)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> Schonmal daran gedacht, das die vielen Millionen nicht bei dem Start von WoW dabei waren?
> So ein Vergleich ist nichts wert.



eben, WoW wurde erst im Verlauf des ersten/zweiten Jahres so dermaßen gehyped und hochgejubelt in den Medien, dass es immer mehr und mehr Spieler wurden....

Auch wenn mich ein derartiger Erfolg auch für WAR freuen würde (auch wenn sicher wieder ein paar Dödel dabei wären die einen Nerven) hoffe ich, dass WAR jetzt erstmal seine Kinderkrankheiten bewältigt.

Das Spiel ist mein wahr gewordener Traum von einem MMORPG....

Auch wenn ich jedesmal tierisch abkotze wenn ich ne halbe Stunde in der scheääß Warteschlange gehockt hab und mir das Teil dann nach 10 Minuten abstürzt und ich mich wieder in die Schlange begeben muss.... dahingehend war ich auf nen Pätsch.

:-)


----------



## Cressari (23. September 2008)

Ich spiel WAR. Nur noch WAR! WAR ist meins, WAR ist geil ...... OMG i am a fanboy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~Kieron~ (23. September 2008)

Ich habe MMORPGs mit Ultima Online angefangen bin über Tibia, DaoC und EQ bei WoW gelandet und habe das Gefühl bei WAR wieder meine "alte Heimat" gefunden zu haben. Was mir bisher sehr gut gefällt ist, dass man sowohl persönliche als auch gemeinschaftliche Entwicklungen vollziehen kann. Ich denke WAR ist noch lange nicht fertig, es steckt sehr viel Potential darin und hoffe das neben dem PVP in der Gruppe auch die persönliche Karriere weiter gefördert wird mit private housing und Co.


----------



## Smithérs (23. September 2008)

oh man leute, ihr seit echt gemein. ich fang erst in ein paar tagen an su spielen wenn meine neuen pc teile da sind, und freue mich schon reisig auf das erstellen meines chars, den ersten eindruck der welt uvm. 
und dann komtm ihr und mahct mir die nase lang wie toll das game doch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich könnte hüpfen vor vorfreude  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg david


----------



## Sorzzara (23. September 2008)

Is nunmal so, wenns die Wahrheit ist, soll mans schreiben =)


----------



## SirDamatadore (23. September 2008)

Das beste an WAR, das es ein eigenes Forum hat und ich @b1ubb hier nicht lesen muss^^


----------



## Skullzigg (23. September 2008)

Iodun schrieb:


> Nach diversen Flamethreads nun mal was anderes. Alle jaulen nur rum das War nicht so perfekt wie WoW ist. Woran mag das liegen? Hmmmmm...... mal überlegen. Bäng ....nu weiß ich es wieder.
> 
> Warhammer ist gerade neu! (also jahrelanges patchen und ettliche Verbesserungen durch Erweiterungen sowie eine Addonflut die ihresgleichen sucht sind somit noch nicht vorhanden logischerweise)
> 
> ...



das nenn ich mal einen guten thread. WAr macht spass und ja es ist erst der realase, bei wow wars auch nicht anders, es war auch verbuggt :/


----------

